# One for the bowtie guys!!!!



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

the ever ongoing debate of who is better continues on... like a 5th grade argument it can get childish.... even though the artical is a year old I thought it to be a good read... I work in the auto field and am a Chevy man so It made me smile..

http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2010/11/ch ... ckies.html

to bad I cant afford one with a price tag at half the cost of my house I have better things to spend money on!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

An interesting test. Thanks for posting.

It just goes to show that horsepower and torque numbers really don't mean much; proven performance does. Hopefully Ford will learn from this and make improvements.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I would have expected more out of the Ford with the new engine design... goes to show you have the HP and toque you have to get it to the rear wheels...


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Being employed at a GMC dealer it's always good to see these... Pretty laughable to see the big bad Dodge couldn't join the fun because they couldn't handle the total GCVW... When we get Fords traded in, we end up sending them to the auction or they sit for almost a year before they are sold. . . .


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I still buy Fords just because of the bail out thing


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Regardless of results it always makes me wonder about bias in a test like that...only GM guys were present...
With all of the emissions and fuel efficiency push out there it made me wonder how that worked out, on their related page about the drive out it shows 16.18 vs 15.51 mpg giving GM the nod again. It just makes me question all of my previous opinions about how the govt can't produce anything good, well maybe they have finally broke, through in owning the car market.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> Being employed at a GMC dealer ...When we get Fords traded in, we end up sending them to the auction or they sit for almost a year before they are sold. . . .


Seriously, Sherlock? In related news, the Apple store has a 14-month inventory turnover rate on traded in PC's. :roll:


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Ford was invited but declined to show up....... sure there is some bias opinion in the article. but you cant dispute the numbers.. like I said a disappointment to a NEW totally designed Ford motor.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> like a 5th grade argument it can get childish.


yup :!: :mrgreen:


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Year old test? Didn't test the new computer updated engine? With Chevy trucks being so superior it just boggles my mind how Ford outsells them every year! A lot of crazy people out there I guess.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

izzydog said:


> Year old test? Didn't test the new computer updated engine? With Chevy trucks being so superior it just boggles my mind how Ford outsells them every year! A lot of crazy people out there I guess.


I believe most people don't buy a new truck based on just the numbers their has to be lots of factors in the purchase and HP and Torque is not high on the list beings how all three makes are close to each other. my opinion.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> stimmie78 said:
> 
> 
> > Being employed at a GMC dealer ...When we get Fords traded in, we end up sending them to the auction or they sit for almost a year before they are sold. . . .
> ...


Maybe I didn't clarify that well enough... The ones we do send to auction other dealers don't even want to buy! The last super duty we just sold had been to auction 3 times and never sold there... so comparing the apple thing to pcs doesn't apply here.. We sell A LOT of used vehicles here.. super duty's just stick around forever..


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Maybe you are asking too much :?:


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

All test results, biases and performance issues aside, what I noticed first were the prices: nearly $55,000. Geech! Whichever truck is best is irrelevant to me since I'd have to sell both kidneys just to make the down payment. -)O(-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, did I tell ya that I worked on the North Slope, Prudhoe Bay, where it gets like 14,000 degrees below zero. No? I was sure I did. Anyway, all the trucks up there are Ford Power Strokes; all of them. 

Just an observation.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > stimmie78 said:
> ...


sorry, that was worded too strongly. Next time that happens, give me a call! Certainly a matter of the floor price required.
Pete hit it, $55k! $%&%) wow!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

LMAO :lol: :lol: Its too funny. I read this and just have to laugh. I have seen, drove, and pulled with all 3-Duramelt, powerstoke and cummins. Load for load pound for pound its too funny the cummins stock for stock gets the other 2 hands down. BTW not girly loads either thats where the straight 6 wins by a mile pulling more lbs. The other 2 are diesel race trucks pulling a 5000lb camper load oh wow. But please carry on. o-||


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

stimmie78 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > stimmie78 said:
> ...


Stimmie I find it funny that theres more Chev pickups in Brashers and Manheim than any other pickup out there. Check it out see how many Cummins you find.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

pheaz said:


> LMAO :lol: :lol: Its too funny. I read this and just have to laugh. I have seen, drove, and pulled with all 3-Duramelt, powerstoke and cummins. Load for load pound for pound its too funny the cummins stock for stock gets the other 2 hands down. BTW not girly loads either thats where the straight 6 wins by a mile pulling more lbs. The other 2 are diesel race trucks pulling a 5000lb camper load oh wow. But please carry on. o-||


Thank you... I love my cummins but I pull about 15K - 18K every summer. If you only need to pull 5K there is no reason to own a diesel.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

orvis1 said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO :lol: :lol: Its too funny. I read this and just have to laugh. I have seen, drove, and pulled with all 3-Duramelt, powerstoke and cummins. Load for load pound for pound its too funny the cummins stock for stock gets the other 2 hands down. BTW not girly loads either thats where the straight 6 wins by a mile pulling more lbs. The other 2 are diesel race trucks pulling a 5000lb camper load oh wow. But please carry on. o-||
> ...


Yes indeed Orvis. Its amazing cruising the Hwy and gettin behind a load and guessing which truck will be hooked up. 9 times out of 10 the bigger heavier 25k loads guranteed wont be a Duramelt or Powerstroke.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh and one more thing for ya bow tie guys. Pop the hood up on a Chevy Top Kick, what no duramelt under the hood wonder why. Then you Ford boys pop the hood on a F-650 and up what wheres the stroker not there. HHHMMMM I wonder what you will find besides the CAT and Cummins nothin.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol they leave the dodge out. They could have put a lighter load and it would have smoked them all. They could have put a larger load then the Obama mobile and the pos ford and the dodge would have still won.

In the end these trucks are over kill for 99% who own them.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

When the dodge romps on the throttle you can tell it's a dodge from a mile away by the cloud of black smoke, when they get that corrected I might think about looking at one.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> Lol they leave the dodge out. They could have put a lighter load and it would have smoked them all. They could have put a larger load then the Obama mobile and the pos ford and the dodge would have still won.
> 
> In the end these trucks are over kill for 99% who own them.


You mean 99.9%


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

the problem with a Cummings is its warped by a Dodge..... end of story

It would have been interesting to see those kind of results of a test with all three. But now its left to speculation..


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Whats with all these fools bagging on the duramax calling it a "duramelt"? This test is as realistic as it gets, you must be in denial that the Chevy Duramax is the king of all trucks. They are reliable as well. My buddy beats the living **** out of his duramax and that thing just wont quit.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

90redrider said:


> Whats with all these fools bagging on the duramax calling it a "duramelt"? This test is as realistic as it gets, you must be in denial that the Chevy Duramax is the king of all trucks. They are reliable as well. My buddy beats the living **** out of his duramax and that thing just wont quit.


Kind of like my brother's '97 Power Stroke with 260k on it with the only changed part being the starter and battery? That 7.3 was bulletproof, but not so much on the newer ones. He tows major loads with it including backhoes and the like and treats it worse than anyone I know, yet it just keeps //dog//


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> 90redrider said:
> 
> 
> > Whats with all these fools bagging on the duramax calling it a "duramelt"? This test is as realistic as it gets, you must be in denial that the Chevy Duramax is the king of all trucks. They are reliable as well. My buddy beats the living **** out of his duramax and that thing just wont quit.Aluminum head and heat creates what?
> ...


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

pheaz said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > 90redrider said:
> ...


A lightweight, but powerful motor thats what it creates...


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

90redrider said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > Huge29 said:
> ...


A lightweight dsl race truck yes do not disagree on that part, that cant pull that 25K 
s h i t brick house it was made from over hill.  BTW aluminum head, heat and heavy load creates what>> The DURAMELT :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

How many of the Duramax engines that melt are chipped? My guess is 100% of them. a chip on any engine is just asking for problems... btw I've pulled 30K+ pounds on a 28' flat bed without working trailer brakes in an 05 Duramax.... Didn't have any problems at all. Did it twice actually. 7 pallets of sakrete and 2 pallets of bentonite. If you can't drive well, don't do it. I'd do it with a 7.3L stroker, but any of the new ones? no way...


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

stimmie78 said:


> How many of the Duramax engines that melt are chipped? My guess is 100% of them. a chip on any engine is just asking for problems... btw I've pulled 30K+ pounds on a 28' flat bed without working trailer brakes in an 05 Duramax.... Didn't have any problems at all. Did it twice actually. 7 pallets of sakrete and 2 pallets of bentonite. If you can't drive well, don't do it. I'd do it with a 7.3L stroker, but any of the new ones? no way...


Chipped or unchipped it happens to the duramelt Face the Fact. :mrgreen:


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

pheaz said:


> A lightweight dsl race truck yes do not disagree on that part, that cant pull that 25K
> s h i t brick house it was made from over hill.  BTW aluminum head, heat and heavy load creates what>> The DURAMELT :lol: :lol: :lol:


I work in the automotive field as a shop owner and an auto tech.... sorry to say but I haven't seen that many D-maxs with head problems... Aluminum is very good at dissipating heat look at all the new engine blocks out there... ALL aluminum light weight and lots of HP.

Aluminum heads might not be the best design for a truck pulling contest but then what stock motor is...

I know lots of guys that have chips.. haven't seen the problems you guys talk off... I know one thing chip a dodge and you can kiss the trany good buy... have changed a good fair amount of those out..


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> I work in the automotive field as a shop owner and an auto tech.... sorry to say but I haven't seen that many D-maxs with head problems... Aluminum is very good at dissipating heat look at all the new engine blocks out there... ALL aluminum light weight and lots of HP.


They make aluminum blocks now too? For trucks also? I have not been in the industry for about ten years, so I don't see any of the newer stuff.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes they are tryin to lighten things up to compete with the inline 6.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

pheaz said:


> Yes they are tryin to lighten things up to compete with the inline 6.


pheaz ?!?!???.....that's enough !!!! O*--


----------

